# Diode Forward Voltage Chart Comparison from AMZ Blog



## music6000 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2020)

What does it mean, Man?  

Without knowing the test current, and in the case of germanium, the temperature, we're in the dark.  I find V-I curves much more informative as to how diodes will behave in-circuit.  For non-linear devices, a single data point is not very useful.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 6, 2020)

Well Hoss, I tested a few with my Peak DCA55, 1N4148 & Sylvania 1N34A were in the Ballpark listed above.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't doubt it, but since I don't have a DCA55 I probably can't replicate your measurements.  What's the test current?


----------



## music6000 (Oct 10, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I don't doubt it, but since I don't have a DCA55 I probably can't replicate your measurements.  What's the test current?


4.73 ma


----------

